# Best Sub for $1000 or less



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Have been searching and searching ... still can't decide. I've listened to the following:

SVS - MartinLogan - DefTech - Sunfire 

I have a Dedicated Media room - approximate Cubic Feet = 1760-1800

Primary purpose - watching movies and playing "Rocksmith". 

I have been an audio nut for a long time but haven't ever had the ability to go up from the basic $150 subwoofer price point. Prefer clean crisp sound over loud booming muddy bass. 

I would appreciate any feed back / experience / advice ... I'm just really tired of looking and need to by something now, moving into the new place next week. Happy New year to all ... and thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

seantx said:


> Have been searching and searching ... still can't decide. I've listened to the following:
> 
> SVS - MartinLogan - DefTech - Sunfire
> 
> ...


SVS PB-2000. I've owned several subs and SVS is the best. I briefly had the PB-2000 before going to the SVS Ultra, and it was awesome. Just wasn't big enough for my 5,000 cubic feet room. In your room, it will blow you away. It is also very musical and SVS has some of the best customer service around. It also has a limiter that will keep the amp from overdriving the woofer - which comes in handy.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

which SVS model do you think is the best value?


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

seantx said:


> which SVS model do you think is the best value?


The PB-2000. It has more output than the PB-1000 and is capable of enough output for rooms up to 3,000 cubic feet. It also is very musical and not boomy. It does require some space, as the box is very large. Weighs around 70 lbs. make sure to look at dimensions and make sure it will fit in your space before ordering.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would take a HSU VTF-3 MK5 or PSA XV15se over a PB2000.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I own a pair of SVS PB-12NSD's and love them. No matter how hard I push them they keep pumping good clean bass. The limiter comes in handy and gives me peace of mind when I play a movie loud. I can't personally vouch for HSU or PSA because I've never heard them. From everything I've read they also make some fine subs.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Basshead81 said:


> I would take a HSU VTF-3 MK5 or PSA XV15se over a PB2000.


The sealed PSA XV15se and the ported XV15se seems like a nice values. If I were shopping I would go for one or two of those over the HSU or SVS....and I never heard the PSA. Nevertheless, they seem like a small co. with something to prove....offering a lot of value and output for the dollar.

It sounds like the OP might be after a large sealed sub? That is what my own personal taste leans towards. Great review here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...powersound-audio-xs15se-subwoofer-review.html



http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers/products/xs15se
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/subwoofers/products/xv15se


----------



## AUDIOPHILENH (Oct 25, 2013)

I would agree the HSU VTF-3mk5 and VTF-15Hmk2 are very hard to beat for the money.The PSA is a great subwoofer as I have heard it but I would buy the HSU around $1k>.I just sold my VTF-15H and considered it to possibly be the best bang for the $ out of the 20 or so subs that I have owned even though I own a PB-13ULTRA.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hsu is running the original VTF-15H on clearance well below your budget. Flexible configuration - can run sealed or ported. Very high output for the cost, but the cabinet is rather large, so check that for sure. Another option just over your budget is the Hsu ULS-15. I have 4 of them in my system and they really sound great. Hsu runs them on special for just over your budget from time to time. While they only offer satin black and a rosewood style color, the satin black looks very nice. No truck bed liner look!


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> .... Another option just over your budget is the Hsu ULS-15. I have 4 of them in my system and they really sound great.


 Now that is the sub that I have never heard but I know has the signature sound that I would love based off feedback. If I had the means I would love to have two or three of those to play with. I'm sure I would just love it for music as well.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the SVS PC 12 NSD and also love it. It is very easy to place, perfectly happy in a corner. I would buy another if I needed the bass


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I just ordered the HSU VTF-15H MK2 for 1008 shipped.

I'll let you know how it performs after I get it hooked up.


----------



## epwhitney1 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you want something that will bring your walls down I recommend a Dayton Audio Ultimax 18". I just installed one into my dedicated HT and I am amazed. You can get the sub, box, and plate amp from parts express for around 650.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Bmxer241 said:


> I just ordered the HSU VTF-15H MK2 for 1008 shipped.
> 
> I'll let you know how it performs after I get it hooked up.


Good choice, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Wanted to give a quick THANK YOU to everyone for replying, and to "theJman", hooked me up with a Rythmik sub. Best sub I have heard, clarity, crisp clean thump, rumble, and shake.


----------

